# New M&G 2012 blog,, where to go



## H2H1 (Oct 12, 2011)

Well the M&G for 2011 was great. Now we are thinking ahead for the next M&G. We need ideas where to have the next meeting. So for there have been 2 places suggested, Albuquerque NM, for the balloon festival, and Branson Mo. for the shows. So if you have any more suggestion please post so the rest of us can see and vote on it later.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Oct 12, 2011)

We're here in the northern part of Arkansas and there's a lot to do around here.

The trouble with Branson is that a lot of the better shows have gone elsewhere. It's really touristy around there, too. (That means everything costs more.)

How about an RV Meet & Greet on an ocean cruise?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 12, 2011)

Linda likes that idea, but Rod won't be able to take his Motor Home!!!!  Sorry Rod, had to do it.


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 12, 2011)

I will go for that, MH or not. Just think all the food will be prepared, so the ladies will have more time to goof off. So where do we cruise to. Alaska?? Bermuba??


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 12, 2011)

Maria is looking as we speak/type


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ken just think Rod will be around the ocean 24/7 all water and no sand to track in his MH.


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 12, 2011)

BRO DAVE here we are on the 2012 M&G


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 12, 2011)

Hollis, you know Rod likes the sand in his toes...


----------



## brodavid (Oct 12, 2011)

I have been reading the info and was thinking it over


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 12, 2011)

well Bro Dave that is what we all are doing, thinking it over and come up with some ideas


----------



## akjimny (Oct 12, 2011)

I need to add some western states to my map, so I'm open to just about anything.  It would be nice if there were some intresting motorcycle rides in the area.


----------



## Triple E (Oct 12, 2011)

Jimmy, Washington State has some really nice places to ride.  Highway 410 and 20 over the Cascades and the roads on the Islands.  It is just to far for the Southern folks to travel.  But if you ever get this way, I do have full hook ups.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

hey ,, i can go for that ,, i live to be on the ocean one way or the other ,, but one thing ,, if and when we get the first stop on an island ,, i will not be back on board the ship ,, u'll just have to tell the capt ,, i was lost at sea ,, :applause:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Oct 13, 2011)

It would probably be better if we consolidated the discussion on a 2012 Meet & Greet into one location. With that in mind, I set up a "Group" here on the forum. You can easily join the "Group". There is no charge. 

I'm not trying to limit any discussion, just trying to keep it together where we can find it easily in the future. These long term post discussions get difficult to manage. Especially for a whole year.

The "Groups" function can be found under "Community" in the blue line menu at the top of the first forum page.

Here's the location of the group discussion.


----------



## Triple E (Oct 13, 2011)

Once again Tex you have done it.  :applause:  But,,,,will the new people be able to find it?


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Oct 13, 2011)

I guess that's a problem, because even you haven't joined the group! 

Steve, it's not like everyone in the universe will want to join our little informal group. We'll point the way, or they will look for the group.

I have better ways to have a group, but everyone seems to be tied to RVUSA. So, there has to be some central point that remains when we all go to that big rv park in the sky.


----------



## Triple E (Oct 13, 2011)

lol, You know this Yankee.  How do I join?  I did a Subscribe but I don't think that worked.  Now I am embarrassed.  Hollis did it but I need help.


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 13, 2011)

Now Steve, how in the heck did I get into your and Tex conversation? I can do that, but I can't get my map of the states we have camped in on my signature block.  AND YOU DID IT


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Oct 13, 2011)

Steve,

The "Groups" function can be found under "Community" in the blue line menu at the top of the first forum page.

I'm asking Cindy to add a link to Groups on the front page.

Hollis, go to your Profile. You add your map as your "Avatar".

PS. Cindy has now added a "Groups" button on the upper main menu.


----------



## big bilko (Oct 17, 2011)

Australia is lovely that time of year.Golden beaches,cold beer.:applause::indecisiveness: Regards. BIG BILKO>:stupid:


----------



## try2findus (Oct 17, 2011)

If we could drive there BB, we would BE there!!!  I know we would love Australia.


----------



## akjimny (Oct 17, 2011)

BB - I can't imagine how bad my gas mileage would be, trying to drive to Australia.


----------



## LEN (Oct 17, 2011)

We would go to the down under if it were there but a BH NAWWW  motel yaaaa!!
Got enough air miles to go to the down under maybe firstclass, nice just sleep and wakeup there.
We would spend a couple months though.

LEN


----------

